# Dando vida nova a uma instalaï¿½ï¿½o antiga

## lobo

Tenho uma instalação do Gentoo na minha máquina desde 2000(+-, nem me lembro mais), mas estou tendo uma série de problemas de performance, alguns pacotes não compilam de jeito nenhum, o revdev-rebuild ta meio louco, tentando compilar pacotes que nem existem mais no portage. Troquei minha placa mãe ainda por cima! 

Ja fiz um emerge -e world, com muitas falhas e pouca melhora dos meus problemas. Estava pensando se alguem sabe de algum jeito de dar uma renovada numa instalï¿½ï¿½o antiga, ou se ï¿½ melhor fazer uma nova instalação de uma vez.

Estava pensando em dar uma revisada no meu make.conf, tem outro arquivo de configuração que seja legal dar uma olhada?

Hoje eu tenho isso no make.conf:

```

USE="X gtk gnome -kde -arts alsa 3dnow 3dnowext a52 aac aalib avi cdr cups dbus dvd dvdr dvdread divx4linux encode 

     fam fbcon flac gif gphoto2 gstreamer gtkhtml gtk hal java jpeg matroska

     mad mmx mmxext mozilla mp3 mpeg msn nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl pdflib pic qt quicktime real scanner sse 

     pdf svg svga tcltk tiff truetype unicode usb win32codecs wxwindows xprint xv xvid zlib x86"

LINGUAS="pt_BR"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -mmmx -m3dnow"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -ftemplate-depth-50"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"PORTAGE_NICENESS=3

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo rsync://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo 

http://mirror.clarkson.edu/pub/distributions/gentoo/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--timeout=300"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="5"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

```

Estava pensando em passar para a versão unstable(~x86) também, é uma boa?

Alias, estou com um problema terrivel de fontes!  :Razz: 

Valeu!

----------

## thiagonunes

Que locura vélho, tem muita coisa pra acertar aí.

 *lobo wrote:*   

> Tenho uma instalação do Gentoo na minha máquina desde 2000(+-, nem me lembro mais), mas estou tendo uma série de problemas de performance, alguns pacotes não compilam de jeito nenhum, o revdev-rebuild ta meio louco, tentando compilar pacotes que nem existem mais no portage. Troquei minha placa mãe ainda por cima! 
> 
> 

 

Bom, são várias coisas, mas tudo se dá um jeito. Acho que a encrenca é grande, mas você consegue até bootar e rodar o emerge... Podia ser bem pior.

 *Quote:*   

> Ja fiz um emerge -e world, com muitas falhas e pouca melhora dos meus problemas. Estava pensando se alguem sabe de algum jeito de dar uma renovada numa instalï¿½ï¿½o antiga, ou se ï¿½ melhor fazer uma nova instalação de uma vez.
> 
> 

 

Sinceramente acho que DARIA MENOS TRABALHO mandar pro espaço essa instalação e fazer uma nova, mas atualiza-la até que ela fique boa é muito mais divertido :) . Além disso você poderá mostrar aos outros como o gentoo é uma distribuição que pode sobreviver ao tempo, e sem falar no que você vai aprender com isso.

 *Quote:*   

> Estava pensando em dar uma revisada no meu make.conf, tem outro arquivo de configuração que seja legal dar uma olhada?
> 
> 

 

Uma revisada no make.conf é sempre boa, mas por enquanto não é essencial.

 *Quote:*   

> Hoje eu tenho isso no make.conf:
> 
> ```
> 
> USE="X gtk gnome -kde -arts alsa 3dnow 3dnowext a52 aac aalib avi cdr cups dbus dvd dvdr dvdread divx4linux encode 
> ...

 

Pouca coisa a observar no momento, agora digo apenas que a variável MAKEOPTS e PORTAGE_NICENESS estão na mesma linha e por isso provavelmente não estão funcionando.

 *Quote:*   

> Estava pensando em passar para a versão unstable(~x86) também, é uma boa?
> 
> 

 

Por enquanto não, é melhor pensar nisso depois do sistema atualizado.

 *Quote:*   

> Alias, estou com um problema terrivel de fontes! :P
> 
> 

 

Certo, mas deixa isso pra depois. Ok? Uma encreca de cada vez.

Bom, eu espero ansiosamente que você escolha por reparar essa instalação antiga, ajuda-lo nessa tarefa me deixaria bastante contente.

Pra começar-mos a ver o que é necessário fazer poste o seu emerge --info.

Até a próxima.

----------

## lobo

Valeu pela ajuda!!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pouca coisa a observar no momento, agora digo apenas que a variável MAKEOPTS e PORTAGE_NICENESS estão na mesma linha e por isso provavelmente não estão funcionando.
> 
> 

 

Ops copy and paste mal sucedido! 

Segue meu emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 1900+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 17 Mar 2007 20:50:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"                 

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"      

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -mmmx -m3dnow"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"       

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -mmmx -m3dnow -ftemplate-depth-50"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo rsync://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo  http://mirror.clarkson.edu/pub/distributions/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="pt_BR"                 

MAKEOPTS="-j2"                  

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"  

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--timeout=300"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"       

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"          

SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib alsa apache2 apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx4linux dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd fam fbcon flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg libg++ libwww mad matroska midi mikmod mmx mmxext motif mozilla mp3 mpeg msn ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl pic png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection scanner sdl session spell spl sse ssl svg svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x86 xml xorg xprint xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pt_BR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

O que significa essa linha?

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

```

Será que -O3 não é melhor que -O2. 

Abs

----------

## thiagonunes

Mas a sua instalação não está desatualizada, é apenas, digamos, bastante experiente.

Vejo que você tem o gcc 4 e glibc 2.5 (já tem a 2.6), versões bastante atuais para uma instalação de 2000.

Mas me diga uma coisa, todas as mudanças sérias no sistema foram feitas seguindo os guias apropriados? Se você simplesmente passar a usar o gcc 4 sem atualizar o resto do sistema com certeza terá problemas.

----------

## lobo

Veja bem, eu sempre mantenho meu sistema atualizado, mas a questão do gcc foi diferente, pois descobri somente ano passado que deveria fazer uma série de ajustes para realmente estar usando o gcc mais recente e que emerge gcc não era o suficiente...   :Embarassed: 

Outro ponto interessante foi a troca de placa mãe, a minha queimou e troquei por outra de outra marca mas mesmo chipset, fucionou blz, mas achei que o sistema ficou um pouco mais instavel. Ah, troquei minha ATI por uma nvidia, naturamente, mas ainda tenho várias referencias aos drivers da ATI.

Hoje tenho aqueles problemas com o revdep-rebuild que mencionei e o pacote pdflib que não compila de jeito nenhum....

----------

## thiagonunes

 *lobo wrote:*   

> Veja bem, eu sempre mantenho meu sistema atualizado, mas a questão do gcc foi diferente, pois descobri somente ano passado que deveria fazer uma série de ajustes para realmente estar usando o gcc mais recente e que emerge gcc não era o suficiente...  :oops: 
> 
> 

 

A bom, pensei que você ainda usasse um gcc antigo.

Então, entre a série de ajustes que você mencionou estava um "emerge -e world"?

 *Quote:*   

> Outro ponto interessante foi a troca de placa mãe, a minha queimou e troquei por outra de outra marca mas mesmo chipset, fucionou blz, mas achei que o sistema ficou um pouco mais instavel. Ah, troquei minha ATI por uma nvidia, naturamente, mas ainda tenho várias referencias aos drivers da ATI.
> 
> 

 

A princípio não deveria haver motivo pra instabilidade. Você tem algum outro sistema instalado com o qual você possa testar se sua máquina continua instável nesse outro sistema?

 *Quote:*   

> Hoje tenho aqueles problemas com o revdep-rebuild que mencionei e o pacote pdflib que não compila de jeito nenhum....

 

O problema em si do revdep-rebuild você não disse qual é apenas disse que tem problema. Mas se você não executou um emerge -e world então nem adianta pensar em revdep-rebuild, antes tem que terminar de recompilar o sistema.

A propósito, em http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3 explica o que você tinha perguntado.

----------

## lobo

Depois que eu passei pro gcc novo eh que venho tendo problemas... pacotes que não compilam, paus genericos... mas com o tempo e os updates normais algumas coisas tem se consertado sozinhas...

Eu fiz um emerge -e world com muitas paradas por pacotes que davam pau na compilação, mas fui até o fim pulado estes. 

Quando removi os drivers da ATI, ainda ficaram algumas referencias a ele, pq em alguns lugares ele ainda eh mencionado.

Olha soh meu revdep-rebuild:

```

lobo luis # revdep-rebuild -pv

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/fglrx_xgamma (requires  libfglrx_gamma.1)

  broken /usr/bin/gpg-agent (requires  libpth.so.14)

  broken /usr/bin/gpgsm (requires  libpth.so.14)

  broken /usr/bin/jpeg2yuv (requires  libjpeg-mmx.so.62)

  broken /usr/bin/lav2wav (requires  libjpeg-mmx.so.62)

  broken /usr/bin/lav2yuv (requires  libjpeg-mmx.so.62)

  broken /usr/bin/lavaddwav (requires  libjpeg-mmx.so.62)

  broken /usr/bin/lavinfo (requires  libjpeg-mmx.so.62)

  broken /usr/bin/lavplay (requires  libjpeg-mmx.so.62)

  broken /usr/bin/lavrec (requires  libjpeg-mmx.so.62)

  broken /usr/bin/lavtrans (requires  libjpeg-mmx.so.62)

  broken /usr/bin/yuv2lav (requires  libjpeg-mmx.so.62)

  broken /usr/lib/gaim/gevolution.so (requires  libebook-1.2.so.5)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.0.so.1.0.0 (requires  libgnomecanvasmm-2.0.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libgphoto2_port/0.6.1/disk.so (requires  libdbus-1.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/libgtkhtml-3.1.so.11.1.6 (requires  libgailutil.so.17)

  broken /usr/lib/libgtkhtml-3.6.so.18.0.2 (requires  libgailutil.so.17)

  broken /usr/lib/liblavfile-1.8.so.0.0.0 (requires  libjpeg-mmx.so.62)

  broken /usr/lib/liblavjpeg-1.8.so.0.0.0 (requires  libjpeg-mmx.so.62)

  broken /usr/lib/libswt-awt-gtk-3236.so (requires  libjawt.so)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/General/libinfopipe-1.3.so.1.0.1 (requires  libxmms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/cupsdconf.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/dcopserver.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kabc_dir.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kabc_file.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kabcformat_binary.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kabc_ldapkio.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kabc_net.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kaddprinterwizard.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kbuildsycoca.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kbzip2filter.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kcm_kresources.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kconf_update.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kcookiejar.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kded_kcookiejar.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kded_kdeprintd.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kded_kpasswdserver.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kded_kssld.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kded_kwalletd.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kded.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kded_proxyscout.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kdeprint_cups.la (requires /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdefakes.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kdeprint_cups.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kdeprint_ext.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kdeprint_lpdunix.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kdeprint_lpr.la (requires /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdefakes.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kdeprint_lpr.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kdeprint_rlpr.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kdeprint_tool_escputil.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kfileaudiopreview.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kgzipfilter.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/khtmlimagepart.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kimg_eps.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kimg_ico.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kimg_pcx.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kimg_tga.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kimg_tiff.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kimg_xview.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kio_file.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kio_ftp.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kio_ghelp.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kio_help.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kio_http_cache_cleaner.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kio_http.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kio_metainfo.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kio_uiserver.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kjavaappletviewer.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/klauncher.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/knotify.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/ktexteditor_insertfile.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/ktexteditor_isearch.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/ktexteditor_kdatatool.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/libkatepart.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/libkcertpart.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/libkdeprint_management_module.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/libkhtmlpart.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/libkmultipart.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/libshellscript.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/plugins/designer/kdewidgets.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/plugins/styles/highcolor.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/plugins/styles/keramik.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/plugins/styles/kthemestyle.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/plugins/styles/light.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libartscbackend.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libartsflow_idl.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libartsflow.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libartsgslplayobject.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libartskde.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libartswavplayobject.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libDCOP.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libgmcop.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkabc_dir.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkabc_file.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkabc.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkabc_ldapkio.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkabc_net.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkatepartinterfaces.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdecore.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdefx.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdeinit_cupsdconf.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdeinit_dcopserver.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdeinit_kaddprinterwizard.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdeinit_kbuildsycoca.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdeinit_kconf_update.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdeinit_kcookiejar.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdeinit_kded.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdeinit_kio_http_cache_cleaner.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdeinit_kio_uiserver.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdeinit_klauncher.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdeprint.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdeprint_management.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdesasl.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdesu.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdeui.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkhtml.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkio.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkjava.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkjs.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkmdi.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkmedia2_idl.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkmedia2.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gn  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkmedia2_idl.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkmedia2.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkmediaplayer.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkmid.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkparts.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkresources.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkscreensaver.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkscript.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkspell.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libktexteditor.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkutils.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkwalletbackend.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkwalletclient.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libmcop.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libmcop_mt.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libqtmcop.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libsoundserver_idl.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libvcard.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libx11globalcomm.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/alsaplayer/input/libflac_in.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/alsaplayer/interface/libdaemon_interface.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/alsaplayer/interface/libtext_interface.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/ac3pass.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/ac3pass.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/audiodec.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/audiodec.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/divx4.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/divx4.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/ffmpeg.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/ffmpeg.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/mad_audiodec.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/mad_audiodec.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/mp3lame_audioenc.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/mp3lame_audioenc.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/mp3lamebin_audioenc.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/mp3lamebin_audioenc.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/mpeg_audiodec.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/mpeg_audiodec.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/osmjpeg.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/osmjpeg.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/vorbis_audio.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/vorbis_audio.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/win32.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/win32.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/xvid4.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/xvid4.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8/libgstffmpeg.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8/libpitfdll.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libatkmm-1.0.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libaviplay.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libaviplay.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgconfmm-2.0.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgdkmm-2.0.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libglademm-2.0.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libglibmm-2.0.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomecanvasmm-2.0.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomemm-2.0.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.0.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.0.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgtkmm_generate_extra_defs-2.0.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libkvilib.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/liblavfile.la (requires /usr/lib/libjpeg-mmx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/liblavjpeg.la (requires /usr/lib/libjpeg-mmx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/liblavplay.la (requires /usr/lib/libjpeg-mmx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/liblavrec.la (requires /usr/lib/libjpeg-mmx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libpangomm-1.0.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libqavm.la (requires //usr/lib/gcc/i686-  broken /usr/lib/libtunepimp.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libtunepimp.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/licq/licq_autoreply.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/licq/licq_console.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/licq/licq_kde-gui.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/licq/licq_qt-gui.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/licq/licq_rms.la (requires /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/General/libinfopipe.la (requires /usr/lib/libxmms.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

  and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -pv =dev-java/swt-3.2.2 =dev-libs/libsigc++-1.2.5 =app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21 =media-libs/libgphoto2-2.2.1-r1 =media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0-r1 =media-libs/sdl-sound-1.0.1-r1 =media-video/avifile-0.7.41.20041001-r1 =media-video/mjpegtools-1.8.0-r1 =gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.2.5 =gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.6.2 =media-plugins/xmms-infopipe-1.3 =media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.8.7-r1 =media-plugins/gst-plugins-pitfdll-0.8.1-r1 =kde-base/arts-1.2.3 =net-im/gaim-1.5.0 =dev-cpp/libglademm-2.0.1 =dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.0.0-r1 =dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.0.0 =dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.2.12 =dev-cpp/gconfmm-2.0.2 =dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.0.1 

..........

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0-r1".

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.la)

```

Zuado né?  :Razz: 

Tem o fglrx_xgamma que eh do driver da ATI... 

Bem, basicamente eh isso. Alias, eu tinha no meu desktop icones para minhas outras partições do meu HD, mas agora elas sumiram, vc sabe onde configura isso no gnome?

Abs

----------

## thiagonunes

Como ele ta reclamando desse tunepimp tenta desinstalar ele antes de tentar de novo.

Quanto ao gnome... Vê se na pasta "computador" (do desktop) essas coisas estão aparecendo, se tiverem deve dar pra arrastar pra área de trabalho.

----------

## lobo

Não estão não... Sumiu!  :Razz: 

Ele pede a versão do tunepimp que eu tenho instalada hoje... vou fazer um emerge dele...

Mas cara, olha quantos pacotes aparecem, deve ter algo errado não é possivel! Eu já rodei o revdep-rebuild antes e não tinham tantos pacotes assim... É normal aparecerem tantos?

Bem, depois de recompilar o tunepimp e suas dependencias, obtive isso do revdep-rebuild:

```

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

  and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =dev-java/swt-3.2.2 =dev-libs/libsigc++-1.2.5 =app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21 =media-libs/libgphoto2-2.2.1-r1 =media-libs/sdl-sound-1.0.1-r1 =media-video/avifile-0.7.41.20041001-r1 =media-video/mjpegtools-1.8.0-r1 =gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.2.5 =gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.6.2 =media-plugins/xmms-infopipe-1.3 =media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.8.7-r1 =media-plugins/gst-plugins-pitfdll-0.8.1-r1 =kde-base/arts-1.2.3 =net-im/gaim-1.5.0 =dev-cpp/libglademm-2.0.1 =dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.0.0-r1 =dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.0.0 =dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.2.12 =dev-cpp/gconfmm-2.0.2 =dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.0.1 

......

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=media-video/avifile-0.7.41.20041001-r1".

lobo luis # emerge -av avifile

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "avifile".

```

Não existe mais esse pacote... e agora?

----------

## thiagonunes

O avifile não existe mais no portage, provavelmente você não deve precisar dele.

Tentar desinstalar o avifile, aí roda o revdep-ebuild de novo.

Acho que pode se considerar normal que o revdep-rebuild queira recompilar tantos pacotes, afinal uma mudança de gcc pede uma recompilação completa. Imagino que esses pacotes que o revdep-rebuild queira recompilar são os que você não conseguiu compilar no emerge -e world.

Quanto aos seus dispositivos que sumirão do gnome... Eles estão no fstab?

Veja o que diz aqui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gnome-config.xml#doc_chap3

"To use the functionality of hald just start gnome-volume-manager and edit its preferences. Also, you'll need to add your user to the plugdev group."

----------

## lobo

 *Quote:*   

> Quanto aos seus dispositivos que sumirão do gnome... Eles estão no fstab? 

 

Sim, os drives apareciam no desktop até a ultima versão do gnome... 

Hum... eu restartei o dbus, o hald e o ivman e os volumes apareceram!!! Deve ser algo na inicialização deles... 

Tenho vários pacotes que aparecem no revdep-rebuild que não existem mais no portage!  :Razz: 

Vou dar uma limpa nisso!

----------

## lobo

Estou tentando compilar os pacotes do revdep-rebuild, mas to preso no seguinte:

O revdep-rebuild pede para instalar o pacote dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.0.0, que é velho e apresenta as dependencias:

```
[ebuild  NS   ] dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.0.1  USE="-debug" 230 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-cpp/libglademm-2.2.0  USE="-debug" 236 kB 

```

Quando vou compilar o dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.0.1 ele dá pau e não termina de compilar...

Hum... Acho que peguei a manha. Tenho várias bibliotecas com duas versões instaladas que estão dando conflito. Estou desinstalando as mais aintigas e recompilando as novas...

Tem algum comando do portage que me permite ver todos os pacotes com mais de uma versão instalada?

----------

## thiagonunes

De certa forma tem. Isso que você está fazendo de remover versões mais antigas o parâmetro --depclean do emerge faz pra você.

Rode:

# emerge --depclean -av

Assim ele irá ver tudo que está instalado em seu sistema e o que ele julgar desnecessário ele manda pro espaço. Com o parêmetro -a ele vai te mostrar tudo que ele vai desinstalar e vai te perguntar se queres mesmo.

Quanto ao revdep-rebuild estar tentando compilar pacotes que não estão mais no portage, roda ele com a opção --package-names, assim ele instala a última versão dos programas que estão com bibliotecas quebradas ao invés de tentar reinstalar a versão que está instalada.

Rode o revdep-rebuild depois do emerge --depclean.

----------

## lobo

Estou fazendo o que vc sigeriu e acho que está fucnionando, mas não consegui terminar ainda pq tem um pacote maldito que está falhado... 

Mas no meio tempo, lembra que eu falei dos meus drives no gnome? Então, o Gnome soh reconhece minhas partições como HD se eu restart o daemon do dbus... andei olhando nos wikis, howtos, e parece que eu fiz tudo certo... vc tem alguma idéia?

dbus está no runlevel deafault junto com hald e ivman...

acho que eh isso né?

----------

## thiagonunes

 *lobo wrote:*   

> Estou fazendo o que vc sigeriu e acho que está fucnionando, mas não consegui terminar ainda pq tem um pacote maldito que está falhado... 
> 
> 

 

O que queres dizer com falhado? Está dando erro na compilação?

 *Quote:*   

> Mas no meio tempo, lembra que eu falei dos meus drives no gnome? Então, o Gnome soh reconhece minhas partições como HD se eu restart o daemon do dbus... andei olhando nos wikis, howtos, e parece que eu fiz tudo certo... vc tem alguma idéia?
> 
> dbus está no runlevel deafault junto com hald e ivman...
> 
> acho que eh isso né?

 

Dexa ver se entendi. O dbus, o hald e o ivman estão rodando no boot mas o gnome só reconhece tuas partições se depois de tudo iniciado tu reiniciar o hald?

----------

